# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  Pink-Toe Tarantula....
Here are a couple of pics of my new PTT.....very cool looking spiders I think. I may get more into arachnids in the future. This is my first tarantula.

----------


## FourFeathers

Great looking A. avic ya got there David. May I make a suggestion on your setup?

----------

Sure man! I welcome any and all suggestions. This is my first Tarantula so I still have alot to learn, lol.

----------


## FourFeathers

Great!

First of all, Avicularia avicularia, or "Pink Toed Tarantulas" are from the South American forests. They are arboreal (tree dwellers) so the height of the enclosure is much more important than floor space. If this container is what you intend on keeping him/her in, you should tilt it on it's side to allow a higher ceiling. He/she will be much happier.

Second, I'm only guessing about the bowl that ya have in there. Is that a bowl filled with water soaked cotton? If so PLEASE lose it. First of all, cotton in the water dish is a breeding ground for bacteria. Not to mention that crickets will defectate in it. Also, your tarantulas fangs can get tangled in it. I don't care what the pet stores tell you, it's not a wise choice. Trust me. I've been keeping tarantulas for a few years, and have learned from some of the best in the field. They don't drink out of water soaked cotton in the wild. They can and will drink good old fashioned water. Get yourself a soad pop in a 20oz plastic bottle. Drink and enjoy the refreshing beverage. Get a razor blade or exacto knife and cut the bottom off of the bottle (about an inch up from the ground), wash it, fill it with water, and put it at the base of her preferred roost. She'll come down at night when the lights are out. 

What kind of substrate are you using? Don't use cedar (which is toxic to tarantulas) or pine (which is questionable). You can use peat moss or potting soil. Just make sure there are no inscecticides in it before you buy it. 


I hope this helps. If I can do anything to help you, please don't hesitate to ask. 

My email address is: fourfeathers@mfire. com

Take care, good  luck, and enjoy!

----------

Thanks for the info, Marcus! The cage it is in is a 14 quart rubbermaid so its a big cage from what others have told me. I think there is plenty of vertical space for the spider to enjoy, but I don't know much about them, lol. The water bowl has soaked paper towels, but I will take them out ASAP. 

I am using cypress mulch as substrate. It has been in my house for a couple of months and its what I use in some of my snake cages. Thanks again for the help dude, I really appreciate it!

----------


## BallKingdom

Man, this invert. forum has become a very active forum, far exceeding my expectations.

David, that is one hairy tarant ya got there....  :Smile:

----------


## CTReptileRescue

HI David,
Avicularia avicularia are great T's. Very beautiful and mainly are found to be docile.
marcus had some great suggestions there (he is great with arachnids).
My husband likes to "showcase" our T's. One great idea he had was a ten gallon (or bigger depending on what is going in it) on it's side so it was verticle. then blocking the bottn half with plexi glass (so the substrate won't fall out when you open the cage) and then decorating as need be. This way it is larger for the tarantula and easily accesable to clean feed etc. If you use your imagination you can come up with beautiful enclosures for her.
Anyhow have fun with her!!
they are a great species
Rusty

----------

Thanks! I really am enjoying this lil critter. He is very interesting......I may just have to get more now, lol!

----------


## Wizill

looks sweet.

----------


## steelsack

Pink toes are a great looking tarantula.  I heard they have irritating hairs that can make you itchy if they get tweaked and release them.........is that true or is that another kind of pink toe?
My son and I are pushing for a tarantula, but my wife is not cool with big hairy spiders..........LOL,will try hypnosis and bribery!

----------


## FourFeathers

Avicularia avicularia is a New World species. New World species DO have urticating hairs. (Old World species do not.) Some will not hesitate to release them by rubbing their back legs against their opisthosoma (abodomen) filling the air with them. They can get into the skin, eyes, nasal pasages, and will be very irritating. Some species have extremely effective urticating hairs. The Theraphosa blondi has extremely effective hairs. They can cause some seriuos swelling and irritation if they get imbedded into you. The hairs are barbed and some believe the tips contain a protein which may be an ingredient into what causes so much irritation. 

A. avicularia aren't too bad for releasing them. One thing you have to be prepared for with this species is if you decide to handle them, they can be pretty flighty, and they seem to be pretty skilled at aiming a stream of projectile poop right on ya. They never miss. This may be a sign of stress if you're holding them and get a shot of it. 


Gotta love 'em!

----------


## Danny

Hey Marcus, 
Do you have any experience with Blue Cobalts? They're beautiful but I heard that they have nasty bite and won't hesitate to bite either.

----------


## FourFeathers

Haplopelma lividum, Cobalt Blue. This is a spectacular Asian burrowing species from Burma and Thailand  (Old World species). They are quite defensive and quite beautiful in the right light. But the light has to hit them just right to really give the cobalt blue appearance. Generally, direct sunlight does the trick. Life span is probably 10 to 15 years.

----------


## Mike

oh geez...those thigs are awesome!!! i just gotta leave a link so everyone can see them. i WILL own one soemday.
http://www.bighairyspiders.com/cobalt.shtml

----------


## CTReptileRescue

Colbalt blue T's are beautiful, but definately not one to get bitten by! A friend who breeds them got bitten a few years back, not a pleasent experience.
They are beautiful spiders thou, best advice I can give is educate yourself about them and respect them.
thanks
Rusty

----------


## FourFeathers

Rusty,

Can you remember/share what the effects were to your friend that was bitten by this species?

----------


## CTReptileRescue

I remember the Oh S*&% and I came in to check,
swelling
and later bruising of the epidermis
surounding the entire hand with the most swelling at the finger tip.
Cleared in about two weeks, he did go on an antibiotic, but we beleive that was because his MD didn't really know of anything else to do.
Hasn't been bitten since. We are unsure if this would be a normal bite or an allergic reaction. But there was definately no anafalactic shock. (luckily)

----------


## CTReptileRescue

Hey Marcus did you see these two pics?
http://www.ball-pythons.net/index.ph...iewtopic&t=767
any ideas on id?
Thanks
Rusty

----------


## FourFeathers

Rusty,

The top picture is a Cyclosternum fasciatum, aka "Costa Rican Tiger Rump", a burrowing species from Costa Rica.

Here's a picture of mine.




As for the second species, I really wasn't able to make it out. Can you take a more clear picture of it?

----------


## CTReptileRescue

Hi Marcus
Thanks
I think we all had the same idea on the Cyclosternum fasciatum, as for the second, my cam sux and I'll try soon to get a better pic.
These were both on an order od spiderlings, and during our move recently we lost some of our records (with our computer crashing, we lost alot more), but the second unidentified was a "freebie" we can't remember thyem even listing it on the invoice, so it's diving us nuts!!
I even called the supplier and they captive breed their own (great place), but I haven't gotten a call back, I'll try them again, I think that's the best bet.
Thanks for the conformation on our baby tiger rump, she has been fascinating me ever since she has shown up!
Thanks again
Rusty

----------

Here is a better pic of my A. avic:

----------


## CTReptileRescue

David your pink toe is beautiful, we used to have a "wooley" pink toe. She just looked extra hairy..lol
great species thou. We always brought her to show the kids at our educational shows a different varuety of T's. We always bring one of our rose hairs to take out and show how docile they are.

----------

